# Least expensive Frogs



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering what the least expensive Frogs were.

Online I have not seen them cheaper than 50.00

There were some at the Reptile Show I went to for 35.00

Someone here said that they got some for 15.00 at Frog Day.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's sort of a loaded question. I have seen azures on here for 20. It all depends on getting the right deal


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Typically Azureus, Leucomelas (Standard), Most Tincs, Imitators (most morphs), Ventrimiculata, and Auratus (Most morphs) are $30-45 is a typical price for 3-5 month old Tincs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A piece of advice. Don't look for the cheapest deal on a frog. Look for a *quality* vendor and pay what they are worth. You get what you pay for...

Best


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Vendor qualities aside, Vittatus normally go on the lower end


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

A very cool, inexpensive, frog to get is the one you get from trading with other froggers. That's a really great aspect of this hobby and community.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogface said:


> A very cool, inexpensive, frog to get is the one you get from trading with other froggers. That's a really great aspect of this hobby and community.


Good point Kris! I stand corrected. A quality vendor or a local hobbyist known for producing quality frogs.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Fortunately, you're just over an hour away from one of the largest dart frog breeders in the country. Josh's Frogs is out in Owosso - feel free to stop by and get the nickel tour.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

There are a number of reputable vendors (who are sponsors) who often have some varieties of auratus and tincs on sale for quite a bit less than $50 each, especially if you are buying several frogs.



that Frog Guy said:


> I was wondering what the least expensive Frogs were.
> 
> Online I have not seen them cheaper than 50.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> I was wondering what the least expensive Frogs were.
> 
> Online I have not seen them cheaper than 50.00
> 
> ...


Yeah the $15.00 leucs were me. They were being sold 3 for 60 and my brother just asked if he would split and the guy said "yeah for 20 a piece...15...' so you sometimes just have to ask haha. If you go to a show you can probably knock a solid $5.00 off frogs if you just ask if they will do that or if you get them as a group.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I've sold many mantellas for $12-25 each.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Pacblu202 said:


> Yeah the $15.00 leucs were me. They were being sold 3 for 60 and my brother just asked if he would split and the guy said "yeah for 20 a piece...15...' so you sometimes just have to ask haha. If you go to a show you can probably knock a solid $5.00 off frogs if you just ask if they will do that or if you get them as a group.


Sometimes people have so many frogs it doesn't matter, cause thats what they would get for wholesale or the age of the frogs, or the show wasn't that great and they didn't want to take more frogs home then they came with!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Supply and demand. 
Shop for a deal if you want.
If you value healthy frogs from dedicated, responsible breeders, then don't get too hung up on saving a buck, and pay what they are worth.


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

Auratus are pretty common and you can typically find them around $25.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Dead ones are usually the cheapest, but you won't get a lot of enjoyment out of them. But, you can hold them for as long as you like which you can't do with a pesky live one, and the upkeep is very reasonable.

That said, cheap isn't always better. Find what you want and save for it.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> Dead ones are usually the cheapest, but you won't get a lot of enjoyment out of them. But, you can hold them for as long as you like which you can't do with a pesky live one, and the upkeep is very reasonable.
> 
> That said, cheap isn't always better. Find what you want and save for it.


Well I don't know about cheap but you sure could hold them and pet them and feed them!

I have dried ones if anybody is looking for some not so lively frogs. I think if I clear coat them they would last for ever.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogface said:


> A very cool, inexpensive, frog to get is the one you get from trading with other froggers. That's a really great aspect of this hobby and community.


True ... but someone that does that almost exclusively is known as a "flipper" and you should stay away from those people.

Ive had to turn down purchases before after hearing about certain reputations.

Just like somebody said: usually you get what you pay for.

Just make sure you ask alot of questions beforehand, and ask around about certain people, check the feedback section, or ask for references if you question somebodys integrity.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Originally Posted by *frogface*
> _A very cool, inexpensive, frog to get is the one you get from trading with other froggers. That's a really great aspect of this hobby and community.
> 
> _
> True ... but someone that does that almost exclusively is known as a "flipper" and you should stay away from those people.


Actually, a "flipper" is someone who is in it for the money. They acquire frogs very cheaply and then quickly turn around and sell them for profit. Usually flippers have multiple frogs from multiple sources passing quickly through their possession and have no history or health information on the frogs they've obtained. This can easily lead to sick/diseased frogs being passed around the hobby.

Trading frogs between hobbyists is totally different. It's not about the money...it's about getting to experience new frogs in your collection. Optimally, the trade occurs with someone who is honest and open when it comes to the health and history information. In this scenario, your frogs and the frogs you acquire are both going to someone who is interested in the frogs and hope to keep them long term...not get them in and get them out as fast as they can.


----------



## love_chariot (Sep 1, 2011)

Local breeders who are overstocked will offee great deals. I usually see campana auratus and leucs for low prices. Buy for reputable folks, somtimes you pay a little more for quality. I paid 45 to a local for orange galacs that were well grown and beautiful.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Tads are often an inexpensive way to go. I got my vittatus and azureiventris for $10 and $7 each, respectively. However, I highly recommend getting some experience under your belt before buying and raising smaller, more delicate frogs this way.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Actually, a "flipper" is someone who is in it for the money. They acquire frogs very cheaply and then quickly turn around and sell them for profit. Usually flippers have multiple frogs from multiple sources passing quickly through their possession and have no history or health information on the frogs they've obtained. This can easily lead to sick/diseased frogs being passed around the hobby.
> 
> Trading frogs between hobbyists is totally different. It's not about the money...it's about getting to experience new frogs in your collection. Optimally, the trade occurs with someone who is honest and open when it comes to the health and history information. In this scenario, your frogs and the frogs you acquire are both going to someone who is interested in the frogs and hope to keep them long term...not get them in and get them out as fast as they can.


I agree ... 

My point was, be careful with who you do trade with (or buy from for that matter) ... an "honest" person isnt always "honest".
Somebody thats newer to the hobby isnt going to know who the right/wrong people are, so when in doubt, they should always ask questions before commiting to anything. 

In our hobby, reputations spread quickly, and even tho those people come & go just as fast, (some still do exist and are around), they will still leave a few victims in their wake ...

As the saying goes, 
If it sounds too good to be true ... 

Be careful is all im saying, bc all it takes is one bad trade/sale.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WendySHall said:


> Actually, a "flipper" is someone who is in it for the money. They acquire frogs very cheaply and then quickly turn around and sell them for profit. Usually flippers have multiple frogs from multiple sources passing quickly through their possession and have no history or health information on the frogs they've obtained. This can easily lead to sick/diseased frogs being passed around the hobby.


It should be noted that there are "flippers" who do a good job of getting the animals stabilized before passing them along, unfortunately these folks are lumped in with those who don't take as good a care of the frogs.... If you want a reference for one, I'll happily pass it along, just shoot me a pm. 

I should also note that there are people in the hobby who breed some of thier own frogs but also get frogs from breeders for resale. These are also technically "flippers" but again, there are a lot of good ones. 

The hobbyist often gets caught up with bad frogs because they are shopping around for the "best deal" (aka the cheapest they can get the frog) and jumps on what looks to be a good deal on another site. They end up with wild caught frogs that are heavily stressed, have been passed through multiple hands on both thier path into the country and once they've gotten here (typically collector to middle man to exporter to importer to wholeseller to retailer) and not uncommonly the frogs crash and the "flipper" is the only person blamed for the deaths when no small part of it, lays with the hobbyist as well...... 

Ed


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Hhhmmmm....so there are good flippers, too? That's something that's not really talked about on here. To me, a "flipper" has always been someone who purchased and then immediately started trying to sell as quickly as possible.

I'm guessing by "stabilizing" you mean testing/treating for parasites and giving the frogs a month or few to "calm down"? If so, I guess I wouldn't really consider them flippers in my mind because they are taking time with the frogs before passing them on.

And I'm not implying that everyone who buys with intent to resell is simply money-hungry and doesn't love frogs, but unless they're quarantining/testing/etc all of the frogs they're purchasing, it does increase the risks of frogs with health issues being passed along, correct? And if they are doing all of this, I guess in my mind I wouldn't consider them a flipper either.

I wish I had more time to spend on here today, but we've got a big Memorial Day thing happening at our house. I'd love to see a good thread on what is involved with being a good "flipper"!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WendySHall said:


> Hhhmmmm....so there are good flippers, too? That's something that's not really talked about on here. To me, a "flipper" has always been someone who purchased and then immediately started trying to sell as quickly as possible.


And I can make a few examples for this... how many hobbyists get a group of adult frogs to ensure they get a pair and then sell off the extras? Virtually all of them had no intention on keeping all of the frogs, just the ones they want.... that is an example of flipping... since they resell the extras so they aren't taking up space.. 

It isn't uncommon for some of the breeders to trade or purchase frogs from others before going to a show to ensure they have a better selection of frogs to offer.. 

It is also possible for some breeders to import frogs and sell off animals they imported 

All of those are technically flippers but in general most of them do not deserve the label. 



WendySHall said:


> I'm guessing by "stabilizing" you mean testing/treating for parasites and giving the frogs a month or few to "calm down"? If so, I guess I wouldn't really consider them flippers in my mind because they are taking time with the frogs before passing them on.


But since they purchased the frogs with the intent to sell all of them, they are flippers.... 



WendySHall said:


> And I'm not implying that everyone who buys with intent to resell is simply money-hungry and doesn't love frogs, but unless they're quarantining/testing/etc all of the frogs they're purchasing, it does increase the risks of frogs with health issues being passed along, correct? And if they are doing all of this, I guess in my mind I wouldn't consider them a flipper either.


How many hobbyists request testing before frogs are sent to them? Or do follow up fecals or testing? Trade between hobbyists are also a risk to the health of the frogs. 



WendySHall said:


> I wish I had more time to spend on here today, but we've got a big Memorial Day thing happening at our house. I'd love to see a good thread on what is involved with being a good "flipper"!


 
Have fun! 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

This was one of my problems. I was to busy looking around for the best deals and not the best quality. But I came to my senses and realized what I was doing. in some cases, like my case, you don't always have to pay a fortune to get high-quality frogs. My azureus were around 5-6 month old froglets, they were from a high-quality seller, and I paid $30 each and there doing great. If you want to know who the vendor is, pm me.


----------

